# UFC - Chicken Style!



## oivind_dahle (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2012)

lol... nice arm bar

you should do a series of these


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2012)

Brings a new meaning to "wing bar".

*edit* I concur with Jon. This is potential hilarity.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 19, 2012)

Not mine idea. Found it on www.izismile.com. A great side for daily fun


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 19, 2012)

Could be tough to do a rear naked choke with poultry!

Whats it do to submit? Flap out?


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 19, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Could be tough to do a rear naked choke with poultry!
> 
> Whats it do to submit? Flap out?



Very punny.


----------

